# You're not going to believe this!



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I take my GSD with me everywhere except work. Once I get home from the office, we are very seldom apart.

Today, we went to the aquarium shop, and it was a bit crowded. I walked to an out of the way corner and said “plotz”, then walked off to see a new Regal Angel Fish a couple of aisles over.

After a few moments of awe at the beauty of this specimen, I walked back to the front of the shop to find a family of three, surrounding my GSD. A mother, father and teenage son standing so close their shoes were touching her. She was completely surrounded, and as I walked up, they were snapping their fingers, whistling, and attempting to get her up.

As I was heading to her rescue, she looked at me from between their legs as if to say….”REALLY?” Before I could get there, the dad, while making a sound similar to a cat with its tail caught in a door, puts his foot on my dog! All the while this guy is making wild cat noises….he has his foot on my dog!!!!!!!!

God bless her, she never broke her long down, and I yelled at the guy, “STEP AWAY FROM MY DOG!”

As I approached I said, “let me show you some pictures of the dog you just kicked.”

























As they looked at the photos on the phone in my hand, his wife said, “we just couldn’t understand why she wouldn’t get up?” “My husband was just petting her with his foot.”

They asked if she was trained to bite on command, and I replied “YES, and when someone pets her with their foot too!”

It was all I could do to keep from dropping one F-bomb after another and really tearing into these folks. Good Lord was I upset. Somebody might as well pat one of my kids on the head with their foot. I wanted to break this guy’s leg.

My girl never did get up until I said, “Come-on baby”, and we hit the door and left.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

She's a good patient well trained girl. Looks good while she's doing it too!

My girl would have had the guys foot in her mouth. She never did suffer fools well.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Good Girl Dayna! 
Obviously they were a bit dense to approach a strange dog in the first place. 
Hopefully they have no pets, fish included...


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think your dog is great and showed wonderful judgment. 

Ummmm....on the other hand...

I would never leave a dog of mine, even if I had one with that kind of temperament, alone and set up to deal with that situation. 

I would be smacking myself in the head, many times over and treating myself to many internal f bombs. I would not be upset at anyone else, and I most certainly would not try to do the whole "my GSD is trained to bite on command" thing, just because I don't think it's easy to explain the 3 phases of Schutzhund in a short amount of time, and the idea behind it. 

There is a whole big thread in the service dog section about leaving a service dog, in view, alone and unsupervised. And the fact that people can be clueless was one of the primary reasons people said nuh uh to doing it. 

You have a great dog though!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Unbelievable!!! What is WRONG with people!! I would have been fuming and ready to "pat" them with my foot too!!!

Good girl Dayna for putting up with such idiocy and being so clear headed about it. 

But I think you embellished the part about showing them the pictures about Dana doing protection . . . . somehow I doubt that you cell phone would have such high-quality pictures on it, and I would also think that you would have been too upset to think of showing them pictures at that moment?









But it does bring home just how stupid these people were.


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

You showed remarkable restraint and your dog has much better manners than most people. I had a fellow brownie troop leader yesterday verbally "put her foot on my kid's head." She took it upon herself to reprimand my daughter for something her daughter said mine did, but no one saw. I was dumbfounded and left as soon as I could. Her daughter has a history of making trouble and getting in people's faces--much like the guy in your story. He must have been the same way as a kid. Sorry to barge in and vent, but when I read your story, I was mad along with you and for you.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

^^ I agree.
What if a child went over to her?
IMHO it is not wise to leave your dog unattended in a store....
Yes she behaved well but I do think it was poor judgement to leave her by herself.......IMO
And also what were the photos showing?
THATS WHY they have a bad rap.
Were you trying to intimadate them???

GSDs should not bite if they have a good temperment.
Sorry. I just dont think that right.

The man was also not right to approach the dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ummm....you left your dog alone in a public place surrounded by strangers?

Not that I'm excusing the actions of the people surrounding her but don't you think you have some responsibility in this situation?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidBut I think you embellished the part about showing them the pictures about Dana doing protection . . . . somehow I doubt that you cell phone would have such high-quality pictures on it, and I would also think that you would have been too upset to think of showing them pictures at that moment?


"embellished".....Not in the slightest! The only photos I carry are of my kids, and my dog. Thinking on my feet is what I do for a living. As for the question of quality, I am not suggesting the photos were taken with the phone camera, they are simply the images I have loaded on my BlackBerry. I haven't carried photos in my wallets for years.

Having said that, I think that was the sweetest way I have ever heard someone question my integrity.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08ummm....you left your dog alone in a public place surrounded by strangers?
> 
> Not that I'm excusing the actions of the people surrounding her but don't you think you have some responsibility in this situation?


I forgot to mention the people that work there are not strangers, they are my employees. I own the shop and Dayna is a regular....as are 80% of the customers, who just love Dayna. First time in thirteen years of owning a GSD, and five years of owning this shop that I have come across someone of this caliber.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

But still?
Wouldnt you have a BIGGER responsibity to keep your customers safe/ feeling comfortable?
Im not trying to be rude....but having a dog TRAINED to rip someones arm off is a HUGE LIABILITY!!
My bf & his father also own a shop & I did not train my dog because of the people going in & out.
Dont take that the wrong way


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ok...that makes a little more sense!!! Maybe you need a sign up that says "Keep your feet off my dog!"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was wondering if it was your shop! I still think anyone that approaches a dog they don't know are foolish, especially if it could be a service dog, just common sense you leave it alone, it's good manners.


> Originally Posted By: Angel RBut still?
> Wouldnt you have a BIGGER responsibity to keep your customers safe/ feeling comfortable?
> Im not trying to be rude....but having a dog TRAINED to rip someones arm off is a HUGE LIABILITY!!
> My bf & his father also own a shop & I did not train my dog because of the people going in & out.
> Dont take that the wrong way


Come on Angel, rip an arm off???
You need to study up on SchH!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RWhat if a child went over to her?


Same as always, she would have broke her down to roll over and make a play for a belly scratch.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI was wondering if it was your shop! I still think anyone that approaches a dog they don't know are foolish, especially if it could be a service dog, just common sense you leave it alone, it's good manners.


"foolish" wasn't quite the word I was thinking.


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

If its your shop then you have a right to do what you want. You have a right to bring your dog to your own place and not have them be abused by customers, where is the respect for animals from these ppl? I am glad that they learned their lesson and way to go Dayna! People should know better than to approach a strange dog in such a way and especially not one thats laying down relaxing in a business. Some ppl are so sad.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAANI think your dog is great and showed wonderful judgment.
> 
> Ummmm....on the other hand...
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more. All those folks had to say was that your dog tried to bit their kid, knocked him over as the parents saved him from the jaws of death, and you'd have a GIANT lawsuit on your hands. Those great photos you just posted would be projected 20 feet high on a screen to the jury. 

"Clearly, a vicious dog," the plaintiff attorney would say to the jury, shaking his head knowingly. 


You would be on the witness stand trying to explain that she is incredibly well trained and was in the same position as you left her. There's no way she could have done that. "But how do you know? Where you there by your dog's side the whole time?"

Uh, No. 

Did you have your dog in sight the whole time?

Uh, No.

Then you don't know, do you?


I can tell you what a jury will likely think. I can tell you about how much you (well, your homeowner's insurance, assuming you have sufficient coverage) would likely pay. With your dog's training, a suburban jury might very well consider you reckless to leave a dog like that unattended in public; they might ding you for that too. They'd tell themselves, "he's lucky it wasn't much worse."

And you are.

My service dogs are never left unattended. They're fastidiously trained, incredibly trustworthy, and entirely too valuable. The public is foolish and can't be trusted. 

In more ways than one.









ETA: if your shop is somewhere that the public is welcome, it's a "public" place.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI was wondering if it was your shop! I still think anyone that approaches a dog they don't know are foolish, especially if it could be a service dog, just common sense you leave it alone, it's good manners.
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Angel RBut still?
> ...


COME ON lol
you KNOW what I mean.
OK, MANGLE an arm
hahah
Wonderful training though if she didnt even move!!!!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RBut still?
> Wouldnt you have a BIGGER responsibity to keep your customers safe/ feeling comfortable?
> Im not trying to be rude....but having a dog TRAINED to rip someones arm off is a HUGE LIABILITY!!
> My bf & his father also own a shop & I did not train my dog because of the people going in & out.
> Dont take that the wrong way


We train in SchH and go to nursing homes and schools....she is a well rounded dog with good nerve....Not a loose cannon that is going to rip-off an arm. Just what a GSD should be in my humble opinion. 

The point of the photo based discussion was....you can't/shouldn't walk upto a dog you don't know, especially when it is out of the way, and minding her own business.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom Couldn't agree more. All those folks had to say was that your dog tried to bit their kid, knocked him over as the parents saved him from the jaws of death, and you'd have a GIANT lawsuit on your hands. Those great photos you just posted would be projected 20 feet high on a screen to the jury.
> 
> "Clearly, a vicious dog," the plaintiff attorney would say to the jury, shaking his head knowingly.
> 
> ...


Cannot argue the logic of these points. Becomes a question of risk/beneifit of a personal lifestyle choice.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> but having a dog TRAINED to rip someones arm off is a HUGE LIABILITY!!


Angel, really. You need to learn more about SchH. Then opine. I personally agree that Wayne's behavior was reckless, but NOT because his dog is SchH trained per se. 

A SchH dog is trained to bite, but also to RELEASE. This is rather an important distinction that many people don't realize. SchH dogs bite on command and will release on command, despite all of the excitement going on around them. 

And that's the point, these dogs work with a handler. They shouldn't be left to fend for themselves. I trust a well trained ScH dog over any ole pet dog (except my own) any day. But I don't expect that ANY dog should have to defend himself from the morons that pass through public every day.


----------



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidUnbelievable!!! What is WRONG with people!! I would have been fuming and ready to "pat" them with my foot too!!!
> 
> Good girl Dayna for putting up with such idiocy and being so clear headed about it.
> 
> ...


Good question what is wrong with people. Why would a person take their dog with them to a shop, and then leave it unattended. If that wasn't sick enough they were surprised and yelled at a stranger that came across a stray dog in the middle of shop unattended. The dog is lucky it wasn't shot in the eye with a bit of pepper spray, and the owner is very lucky that the dog didn't bite a citizen in a public market that was unattended, and apparently off leash, would have a been one heck of a case for a mediocre litigator. Crazy world


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RAnd also what were the photos showing?
> THATS WHY they have a bad rap.
> Were you trying to intimadate them???
> 
> ...


I think the point is that Dana looks like a real sweetheart. (And lucky for the family, she is.) The guy really needed to be taught a lesson. When you approach a dog, no matter what they look like, you don't know what they are capable off.

ALL dogs bite. ALL. Dana is just trained to know when the appropriate time to bite is.

Hopefully seeing these photos will make the guy think twice before tormenting a strange dog. Especially with his kid with him. What was he thinking!?!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Wayne, grated it is your shop..... BUT you said it was busy, so you should have been responsible to keep your dog safe from John Q public. How about putting her in the Platz behind the counter or in your office. You can't control stupid people but you can protect your dog from them. People are sue happy and the pictures you carry could/would just be fuel for the fire if any thing happened. Dogs no matter how well trained are still dogs, they have good days-bad days, people they don't like people they like. I trust some of my dogs but I would never let them out of my sight around strangers, even if it was my shop or in any public place.

Val


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Wayne, you have handled the comments gracefully and I think that folks expressed their concerns well. Thanks for being a class act and not engaging in battle.

Dayna by the way, is a VERY good girl. People can be idiots. I want to mangle an arm or two when somebody makes obnoxious barking sounds at my dogs when they are being calm and relaxed. Lucy in particular could fix these folks with a disdainful stare that would shrivel most folks.

Belly rubs to your girl.


----------



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Jax08ummm....you left your dog alone in a public place surrounded by strangers?
> ...


Why would you be browsing a specimen in your own shop? If you had a bit of sense you would not have a dog that people couldn't pet left unattended in your shop. I think you may want to speak with an attorney about liability in "your shop". The caliber of the customer is not in question the pretentious owner with a so-called vicious dog trained to attack may be of questionable caliber.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I apologize Wayne - you are always such a joker, I couldn't help but wonder if part of your story was an attempt to make inject a bit of humour into what is a very upsetting situation.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferD. People can be idiots. I want to mangle an arm or two when somebody makes obnoxious barking sounds at my dogs when they are being calm and relaxed.


Oh, I completely agree. My SDs have to deal with the biggest fools. Fly-by petters are just one of those things that the handler and dog learn to ignore when you have a service dog. Barking, kissing noises and other weirdness is all in a day's work for my pup. 

I've had people try to grab my dog, step in between the dog and me (huh? I have no idea why)... and do some truly moronic things.

THAT is why I don't trust the public. Never mind what I learned about the public working in the insurance sector







. It's the way I see them react to a service dog every day that makes me think that about 5% of the world is just nuts. I mean, certifiably nuts. 

And I think our dogs deserve to be protected from those crazies, because they happen to look like everyone else. So you don't know til it's too late.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: 2dogs
> If you had a bit of sense you would not have a dog that people couldn't pet left unattended in your shop. I think you may want to speak with an attorney about liability in "your shop". The caliber of the customer is not in question the pretentious owner with a so-called vicious dog trained to attack may be of questionable caliber.










Since when does Schutzhund = so-called viscious dog trained to attack that ppl can't pet ???? 

My understanding is that Schutzhund is a series of tests for the German Shepherd to prove stability and dogs that are trained and pass these tests have better obedience than un-trained dogs.

Thus the reason Dayna did not break her down even when a stranger put his feet on her.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry but I would never leave my dog in a stay unattended in a public place (meaning any place that strangers may be present.) 
It is just not safe for the dog IMO, no matter how well trained they are. That includes therapy/service dogs, even my previous therapy dog who was highly trained and tolerant of just about anything with a rock-solid stay.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

The dog did act very admirably and with great restraint!

A question that I might have would be - Would any of you folks who indicated how violently your dog would have reacted left him/her alone and unrestrained in a public store?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

We all tend to comment on how much the public is afraid of our dogs (GSD's) - without excusing the thinking of some one putting a foot on a strange GSD, are you all really upset that someone might like to pet a dog left by themselves in a public place?


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

There are a lot of shop owners who have dogs in their dogs in their shops with them and aren't with them the whole time. 

He says that he took her to an "out of the way corner". It sounds from the story that he wasn't away from her for long. He obviously saw what went on. I think some are being a little harsh.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 2dogsWhy would you be browsing a specimen in your own shop


...because he wasn't there the day or time that the new, highly anticipated, shipment arrived










> Originally Posted By: RuthieThere are a lot of shop owners who have dogs in their dogs in their shops with them and aren't with them the whole time.


...true. i can't think of a privately owned pet store that i've been in that didn't have a "shop dog". and it seems especially common with fish & reptile shops. one of my favorites has 3 dogs (one being a young GSD) that stroll thru the isles. they're pretty aloof and will either walk away or just ignore the person petting them. its extremely odd that these people put their foot on & taunted the dog. definitely out of the norm in my experience.

what i will say, is that on days that the particular shop i mentioned gets really busy - the dogs are called into the office (door open) or behind the counter so that they're out of the way.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Just happy Dayna is a good dog, but I am not sure I would have left her in a predicament like that. Then again I don't have a service dog and I was not there. 

Glad it all ended well.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder[...true. i can't think of a privately owned pet store that i've been in that didn't have a "shop dog". and it seems especially common with fish & reptile shops. one of my favorites has 3 dogs (one being a young GSD) that stroll thru the isles. they're pretty aloof and will either walk away or just ignore the person petting them. its extremely odd that these people put their foot on & taunted the dog. definitely out of the norm in my experience.


Here too. Nearly every shop has dogs. But Dayna was put into a Plotz. So she wasn't given an option to move away. 

ETA: I dont mean to be "harsh." I just think there are a few things Wayne may not be considering (like liability issues, not because she's a SchH dog, but because there are people who will set up claims if they can). And I do think that especially for a dog like Dayna who WON'T break a plotz no matter what, we should be very careful about what we ask of our dogs in that sort of setting. 

Our dogs are well trained. The public?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

The public is one factor that we cannot truly control.







So, we try hard to ensure that our dogs don't need to be on their own dealing with the unpredictable public.

Actually, it's "Platz."









Sounds like Dayna has a very nice solid down-stay under distraction. Nice job with her!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

That's what he wrote that he said.










Who was I to disagree?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 2dogs Why would you be browsing a specimen in your own shop?


I was browsing a specimen in my own shop because every week when a new shippment comes in, it is like Christmas year-round. Looking at the new arrivals never gets old.



> Originally Posted By: 2dogsIf you had a bit of sense you would not have a dog that people couldn't pet left unattended in your shop. I think you may want to speak with an attorney about liability in "your shop". The caliber of the customer is not in question the pretentious owner with a so-called vicious dog trained to attack may be of questionable caliber.


The approach taken with your post is a "bit" insulting....in previous posts I have commented that my GSD goes to nursing homes and schools, but I have never, in any post, suggested she couldn't be pet by anyone. I may have no sense, but here, respectfully, I would have to question your reading comprehension.



> Originally Posted By: 2dogsI think you may want to speak with an attorney about liability in "your shop". The caliber of the customer is not in question the pretentious owner with a so-called vicious dog trained to attack may be of questionable caliber.


It is my profession to understand liability (I am a CFO and my business partner is an Attorney), and in the objective fashion that 3K9Mom outline her thoughts regarding the legalities, I cannot argue....I recognize the risk, and I am comfortable in assuming the liability with that risk....you, 2dogs, attemp to convey the same message as 3K9Mom, but you do so in a much less objective fashion and are insulting....dosen't it occur to you how pretentious your assumptions, and your approach is? I thinke we have the pot calling the kettle black here!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidI apologize Wayne - you are always such a joker, I couldn't help but wonder if part of your story was an attempt to make inject a bit of humour into what is a very upsetting situation.


No apologies necessary, no worries at all....you are 100% correct, I love a funny story, and enjoy telling them. In this case, I was blowing off steam as I had just returned home from the shop. In all my years as a GSD owner, I have never experienced anything quite like this. Regardless of what people think about my lifestyle choices with my GSD....what would make someone think it was OK to put a foot on my dog?

When I go to the aquarium shop, I allow my kids to run around and look at the fish....imagine someone feeling it was reasonable to put a foot on my child....and my three-year old is going through one heck of a biting phase..she is more dangerous than the dog! 

The difference between my children and the dog is that I will use compulsion on the kids...she bites her brothers, she gets a spanking!!!!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: 2dogs
> ...


God bless you Jax08....clearly you understand. Which isn't to say I was correct for walking over to look at a new fish and leaving my dog parked out of the way.

This thread has given me the opportunity to blow off some steam, because if that guy wasn't a customer (customers are always right) in my shop, I would have just ripped his head off, rather than show him some photos to emphasize how inappropriate it is to do what they were doing to a strange dog....like Ruthie posted, every dog can bite, and I will add that most bites come from fearful, untrained dogs. I thought by educating them on what they were dealing with, they might appreciate what the level of risk could be if she wasn't trained.

I am always amazed at how comfortable people are on this board about being insulting....I believe it is the anonymity that allows some to be jerks in what they write.

My name is Wayne, I live in Farmington Hills Michigan, and I do not hide behind screen names. I do not post what I would not say regadless of whether you know my identiy or not.

The "02" is because I am a junior....FYI, as if anyone cared. LOL

I have to admit, this thread took a direction I had not anticipated....I did not expect it to become a vehicle for my fellow GSD lovers to become rude and insulting.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineSorry but I would never leave my dog in a stay unattended in a public place (meaning any place that strangers may be present.)
> It is just not safe for the dog IMO, no matter how well trained they are. That includes therapy/service dogs, even my previous therapy dog who was highly trained and tolerant of just about anything with a rock-solid stay.


This is what I would consider a well written, intelligent expression of a contrary opinon. Direct, straight to the point, and not insulting. 

I agree, it is certainly less of a risk and more conservative not to step away from the dogs we love so much. No argument.

I think my fault is first, in becoming a bit jaded, in that I take my GSD everywhere, and second, being maybe too comfortable in parking her in my own aquarium shop, where most everyone knows us. The aisle that had the fish I wanted to see, was crowded, so for a moment I parked her. Normally, she simply follows me from aisle to aisle.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

wow, )

I know I would have been livid with these people. But I so agree with chicagocanine, it's not the "dog", it's people. 

I personally wouldn't have left mine like that, the only thing that would come to my mind, no matter how well behaved my dog is, what if one of those kids 'fell' on her? "she" may not react, but I know alot of dogs would. 

When I leave mine , which is hardly ever, it's usually right outside the door of a convenience store, where I can see exactly what's going on and it's a matter of a minute or so..


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfActually, it's "Platz."


Thank you. I am an accountant and cannot spell to save my life!!!! Fortuantely, I am very good with numbers!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

By the way......

Here is the d^mn fish that started the whole thing.

A new Regal Angel in the shop is a must see, they are beautiful and my favorite Angel Fish. This is a photo I took of a different specimen, but once you see one, you'd be in love too.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What a beauty!!! I have more tropical fish books in my house than dog books . . . never get tired of looking at them! 

2dogs posts throughout the forum have the same "knowledgeable" and "helpful" tone . . . helping to educate us ingnorant rubes! Wouldn't take it personally, and kindly pointing out that the post is "a bit" insulting (you are too kind, Wayne!) won't make much difference, I'm afraid. 

Though there is a handy-dandy ignore feature on this forum! Works GREAT!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAI personally wouldn't have left mine like that, the only thing that would come to my mind, no matter how well behaved my dog is, what if one of those kids 'fell' on her? "she" may not react, but I know alot of dogs would.
> 
> When I leave mine , which is hardly ever, it's usually right outside the door of a convenience store, where I can see exactly what's going on and it's a matter of a minute or so..


Check the kid falling on her box, several times over, without incident....and each time it has happened, my first fear is the dog being hurt.

This past spring, we were at a school scoccer match for the 1st graders. There Dayna was, in a "Platz" (spelled correctly, thank you Brightelf! Your work with the illiterate is appreciated) on the sidelines. One of the kids kicked the ball, and as it rolled across the field, it went out of bounds, and straight between Dayna's front legs, only stopping when it hit her chest! and there it sat. Just as suddenly, all the screaming little soccer players came rushing over in pursuit of the ball and surrounded the dog. For a brief moment, we all looked at each other, and as the Ref stepped through the crowd of kids, he looked at me, I knodded, and he bent over, picked-up the ball from between her legs, and then off ran the herd of kids chasing the ball that had just been put back into play.

That is my dog. The people at the Catholic school where my children attend, know who and what she is, and they are OK with that.

JakodaCD, I do the same with Dayna....but based on some of the rude and insulting posts here, I would suggest it only takes a minute for things to go wrong. Does that mean I will change my approach. NO. As I posted earlier, I am making a lifestyle choice. I would rather assume the risk and have my dog with me everywhere...than not.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Yigh!

We train so we can be out in public at ease, confident the dog will react to all things in public correctly...

Stable dog, tons of training can and should be treated as such...we are not talking a nerve bag who hasn't been thoroughly and constantly tested.

Living in fear of What Ifs is submitting to mass hysteria and media tyranny. Not Wayne's nor Dayna's cup of tea, Thankfully!

While it only takes seconds to go arry, and litigious zealotry ruins pretty much any fun that might be had, carry on with freedom and
confidence, by all means!

Otherwise, this is not the land of the free, nor home of the brave, and we could all become phobic hermits, as the tube would have us.

Party On, Wayne!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDWayne, you have handled the comments gracefully and I think that folks expressed their concerns well. Thanks for being a class act and not engaging in battle.
> 
> Dayna by the way, is a VERY good girl. People can be idiots. I want to mangle an arm or two when somebody makes obnoxious barking sounds at my dogs when they are being calm and relaxed. Lucy in particular could fix these folks with a disdainful stare that would shrivel most folks.
> 
> Belly rubs to your girl.


JenniferD, Thank you for your kind words, however, I feel the Mods should close this thread, as I am unclear how long I will be able to sustain a civilized tone with some the individuals who cannot express themselves without being rude and insulting.

It is times like these that I realize the truth. Too often, I allow myself to think that because someone owns a GSD, we are brothers on some level.....when in reality, someone like 2dogs, is just as much of a jerk as the guy who thought is was acceptable to put his foot on my dog. Neither of these individuals possess a sense of an appropriate social boundry.

Really Mods, we should close this thread. I have learned a valuable lesson and need to take a break from this forum.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Before it closes,
I think many bring up great points and seem to be in agreement that it is the foolish public that is the problem!! 
Don't stay way too long Wayne-your posts are refreshing and welcome!
The 2dogs of the world are the ones who should take a break, negativity in 2dogs posts are consistant.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

What Jane said!! We need more Waynes! Less 2dogs!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidWhat Jane said!! We need more Waynes! Less 2dogs!


Yes! Yes! Yes! Wayne, 2dogs is always negative. I don't think there is a single positive post from him. Maybe there is a disconnect between his brain and his fingers? Maybe he just likes to stir the pot and see how much trouble can be causes. Who knows??? And that coming from a Queen of Snotty Comments.

I, too, take my dog to the soccer games. She would never have laid there with a ball between her legs. She would have ate it. She never would have laid there while surrounded by young children. She probably would have made a break for it. 

You should be applauded for the time you've taken to train Dayna so well.

I can also see both sides of the situation (not the crazies that put that were harassing her). On one side I can see how you would be very comfortable leaving her for a couple of minutes in your own place of business. You've probably done it a hundred times without incident. This time, there were just idiots in the vicinity. On the other hand I can see the point of never leaving her alone. I'll bet you'll never leave her like that in a busy shot again. Not to protect the idiots but to protect her.

I hope that the ppl harassing her learned not to approach strange dogs again and I hope ppl on here that don't know what Schutzhund is will research it before they start yelling about training viscous dogs. So in the end....I hope this thread educated ppl all around.

Please don't go!!~!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08 I can also see both sides of the situation (not the crazies that put that were harassing her). On one side I can see how you would be very comfortable leaving her for a couple of minutes in your own place of business. *You've probably done it a hundred times without incident. This time, there were just idiots in the vicinity.* On the other hand I can see the point of never leaving her alone. I'll bet you'll never leave her like that in a busy shot again. Not to protect the idiots but to protect her.
> 
> I hope that the ppl harassing her learned not to approach strange dogs again and I hope ppl on here that don't know what Schutzhund is will research it before they start yelling about training viscous dogs. So in the end....I hope this thread educated ppl all around.


So very well said and to the heart of it. I posted that I felt I was jaded...maybe even too caviler. She has been there HUNDREDS of times, for hours at a stretch. Additionally, I didn't do the story justice, in that there was a regular in the store with his daughter. I know she is uncomfortable with Dayna roaming the aisles, so I usually park her in an out of the way corner. The office is no good, because she can't see the world go by from in there....no people TV to watch.

The real point to me was....why would someone think it was OK to put their dirty, snow slushed, rock salt covered foot on my beautiful baby girl?

Edit to correct spelling error AGAIN, good Lord, I cannot spell!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Who knows...if you try to figure out what goes thru someone else's head you'll go crazy. I stopped trying to figure out that particular Labyrinth a long time ago. I don't have strong enough drugs at my disposal for the aftermath.

Do you have a corner that you normally "park" her in? Maybe you could put something there for her to lay on so that ppl will get the idea that she is supposed to be there. And put up a sign saying to leave her alone. 

I know a lot of places of business that brings their dogs in. Even our office will have dogs in once in awhile. We would never think that any of our dogs that have been brought in would be a problem and probably have all walked away at some point. And NONE of our dogs will stay in one place that long. LOL


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote: You should be applauded for the time you've taken to train Dayna so well.


Amen!!

What I've learned, you can't let a bunch of nay sayer's get you down.. It's not worth the time or energy.. We're never gonna change the fact that this world is filled with clueless people!









Keep on, keeping on Wayne..


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: dOgYigh!
> 
> We train so we can be out in public at ease, confident the dog will react to all things in public correctly...
> 
> ...


----------



## 2Dogs (Sep 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: 2dogs
> ...


I agree, that is what I find odd about the op breaking out photos of the dog looking very vicous to scare "her customers". Seems a bit odd.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I think the pictures where shown to explain that one should exercise caution and good judgement when dealing with unfamiliar animals, because you never know who you are being rude to (IMO putting your foot on an animal with the intention of getting a rise out of the dog all the while making sounds to try to get the dog to "respond" is considered rude behavior). Not intended as a scare tactic but more of a wake up call to the "idiot". The "idiots" should be able to see that even though the pics show a dog who can and will perform, they are seeing face to face a dog that is so well behaved and tolerant. Seeing that contrast is educating IMO. It also shows the training that has been put into Dayna! And hopefully make them think twice about being rude to another animal because they wold not know if the next dog is as well trained as this one.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212I think the pictures where shown to explain that one should exercise caution and good judgement when dealing with unfamiliar animals, because you never know who you are being rude to (IMO putting your foot on an animal with the intention of getting a rise out of the dog all the while making sounds to try to get the dog to "respond" is considered rude behavior). Not intended as a scare tactic but more of a wake up call to the "idiot". The "idiots" should be able to see that even though the pics show a dog who can and will perform, they are seeing face to face a dog that is so well behaved and tolerant. Seeing that contrast is educating IMO. It also shows the training that has been put into Dayna! And hopefully make them think twice about being rude to another animal because they wold not know if the next dog is as well trained as this one.


I seriously doubt I could have characterized the spirit of what I was attempting to accomplish any better. I would only add, when I am fortunate enough to get to spend time at my aquarium shop, it is typically about educating folks on the complexity of keeping aquarium systems.....not often am I offering lessons about dog etiquette. I am especially not accustom to dealing with people in the store when I am that







.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Wayne02
> Edit to correct spelling error AGAIN, good Lord, I cannot spell!


I red someware that bad spelleng is a sine of jenious. That is my story and I am steking too it.


----------



## Chantell (May 29, 2009)

^^^^^

Now THAT is funny


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Here is the picture I would prefer to show...60% of my kids (3 of 5), and hopefully 50% of my GSDs (1 of 2). All I want for Christmas is my Wildhaus puppy!

<span style="color: #FF0000"> </span> <span style='font-size: 14pt'>MERRY CHRISTMAS</span>


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

What a gorgeous family!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous picture !!! in the end, I to worry more about MY dog's safety than anything else. Unfortunately we will always have people who are 'dog dumb' (as I like to refer to them) when it comes to interacting with a strangers dog. 

I also will continue to take Masi where-ever and hopefully not run into 'dog dumb' people ))


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

What beautiful kids you have! Your wife must have strong genes.







Well the one on the far right kinda looks like you.










All joking aside, that is a great picture. You are very blessed.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Ruthie,

My wife has very strong genes, thank God! She is awesome, sure she has provided me with a wonderful family, but more importantly, she bought me a Wildhaus "I" litter puppy for Christmas, I love her....she is the best woman in the world!!!

All I have to do is wait until the first week of April...and pray that Eris is pregnant, which we'll know January 4th, and that the litter produces at least one male, 1st week of February, and that the male is a good SchH prospect.... 1st week of April....nothing to worry about right??


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Congrats Wayne, crossing fingers that Eris is indeed preggers and that she has a safe healthy whelp! It is only a few months


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

That male thing is the only thing I would worry about! How is Hannes track record? SchH prospect, no problem!
BTW, your 60% is precious, and having a wife to buy you a Wildhaus puppy, priceless!
The 50% pupper is gorgeous, too-I see a little brother in Dayna's near future.
I was lucky my DH was ok with ME purchasing my boy, I fretted about breaking it to him, but he loves my Wildhaus boy more than I imagined he would.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: 2dogsWhy would a person take their dog with them to a shop, and then leave it unattended.


I have done this in the past and probably will in the future.

Back when we had Riggs we used to take him with the our lure coursing fundraisers. I would throw up an x-pen and put him in it - as close to the ring as I could get. Once the event started my attention was 99% on the dogs running the lure and 1% on Riggs. I would glance at him every now and then (maybe after every 5 dogs or so) to make sure he was fine. 95% of the time he was just laying down, either sleeping or watching people and dogs go by. Sometimes I would glance over and see people reaching in to pet him.

When we did the Lab rescue event Riggs wasn't even in the x-pen. All dogs were off-leash (which made running the lure interesting!) and there was a pond for swimming - which Riggs LOVED. He would take his ball and find someone by the pond to toss it for him

I never worried about him running off and I never worried about him bothering a person, child or dog.

But these were DOG events - where everyone was 'dog people'. I tend to trust dog people more.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just don't trust people with my dogs. At a dog event, a doberman lady, stood outside my car and stared at my puppy while it was crated, and I turned when the dog growled and she said, "Didn't like that, did you?" to the dog. I really do not know what she did, but she was a dog person and she made my puppy growl at her, which hadn't happened before. I was standing there, but distracted talking to another person. Both of my dogs were crated in my vehicle at the time and I was standing right there.

I left Babsy outside the convenience store at 2 AM, while I rushed in to get something. She was on a sit stay, and some yayhoo drove right up in front of her and she would not move. She was on the walk. I rushed out and he did not hit her, but he did say that he thought she would move. I about kicked myself really bad for that. No, my dogs will not wait for me outside a store even in the wee hours of the morning. Never again. He could have hit her. 

I have walked Arwen off lead through a bar fight -- tanked smokers outside yelling and fighting. And she never wavered. But sitting her outside the bar and going in for a drink is not even a consideration.

Cujo sometimes comes out to the shop, (a tack room) when there are customers. He is not tied up, but if he comes in, I have him right with me where I can see what he is doing and what the customers are doing at all times. 

In the olden days when dogs roamed villages, people and dogs all knew how to act around each other. Your dog may know how to act around people, but there is no way that you can guarantee that the people know how to act around dogs. It is up to us to protect our dogs. 

EVERY dog has a point of no return. My dogs do, Wildhaus dogs do. So far mine have not reached that point, where they are driven to bite a human. Maybe it would happen if pepper spray was used on the dog. Maybe it would happen if the person deliberately stepped on the dog and put his weight on the dog. I think that this situation was one where the possibility that the dog could be pushed beyond that point is made abundantly clear. 

If you "party on" the liklihood that yet another dark mark on the breed will occur will increase. If it happens, you cannot take it back. It takes but a second for an idiot to walk up and kick your dog. My dogs would not recover too quickly from that. Would they be afraid of other strangers that walk too closely? If they wore black boots? If they had a beard and biker hat on? I do not know. I never want to find out. 

Frankly, I would continue to take your dog everywhere and to your shop, but only if you can keep your eye on her. Leave out of sight stays for secure places. It is really nice that your dog is welcome and well-behaved everywhere. In a world where people will speed up to hit a dog in the road, one cannot be too careful about leaving their dog to the tender mercy of the public at large.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

"Wildhaus"

What is that?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Angel R"Wildhaus"
> 
> What is that?


breeders & members here. Chris & Tim Wild


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Angel R"Wildhaus"
> 
> What is that?


Since Camerafodder types faster than me I'll just give you a couple of links for more info Wildhaus Kennels 

Here is a set of pics of several of the Wildhaus dogs on an annual Thanksgiving outing: Wildhaus East yearly thanksgiving day hike


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW! What gorgeous dogs!!!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

watch out samuel - i'm pretty quick with that edit button too


----------

